# Dallas, TX - May 7th ∙



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Pre-registration is due April 23rd...Visit www.lmpevents.net for more information. Setup is Saturday, May 6th (there will be setup on Sunday if there is still space available)

I think everyone is going to like the Market Hall...but remember parking is not great there!

And it's not on the flyers, but it's $250 for most car entries!

[attachmentid=514440]
[attachmentid=514441]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

..I will be there sir..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 23 2006, 09:57 AM~5104759
> *Pre-registration is due April 23rd...Visit www.lmpevents.net for more information.  Setup is Saturday, May 6th (there will be setup on Sunday if there is still space available)
> 
> I think everyone is going to like the Market Hall...but remember parking is not great there!
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 23 2006, 10:57 AM~5104759
> *Pre-registration is due April 23rd...Visit www.lmpevents.net for more information.  Setup is Saturday, May 6th (there will be setup on Sunday if there is still space available)
> 
> I think everyone is going to like the Market Hall...but remember parking is not great there!
> ...


 :uh: IS THIS RIGHT $250 TO ENTER A CAR ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2006, 11:14 AM~5105273
> *:uh:  IS THIS RIGHT $250 TO ENTER A CAR ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Only for you homie.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: 
That's a type-o. I think


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

NO. NO. NO.......
I WILL PAY THE $25 LIKE EVERYBODY ELS
AND GIVE YOU THE REST OF THE $225 FOR YOUR 
HIP REPLACEMENT....... J/K


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2006, 12:34 PM~5105368
> *NO. NO. NO.......
> I WILL PAY THE $25 LIKE EVERYBODY ELS
> AND GIVE YOU THE REST OF THE $225 FOR YOUR
> ...


I THOUGHT IT WAS $250 FOR WHICHEVER CLUB HAS THE MOST ENTRIES - CAUSE IT SAYS $30 PRE-REG :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ill be throwing a "picnic" on May 7th. Rain or Shine :0 .....if any big time promoter wants to help out a little with donations for food and beer :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 01:21 PM~5105696
> *ill be throwing a "picnic" on May 7th.  Rain or Shine :0 .....if any big time promoter wants to help out a little with donations for food and beer :biggrin:
> *





:uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

We will be there :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:28 PM~5105732
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


  


i'll let SnJ cover the event :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 11:21 AM~5105696
> *ill be throwing a "picnic" on May 7th.  Rain or Shine :0 .....if any big time promoter wants to help out a little with donations for food and beer :biggrin:
> *


ur crazy foo.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The website (host/server) is having some technical difficulties.

When I type in www.lmpevents.net it isn't working

But if you type in lmpevents.net (without the www) it is up and running fine...

*<a href=\'http://lmpevents.net\' target=\'_blank\'>LMPevents.net</a>*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 01:32 PM~5105748
> *
> i'll let SnJ cover the event :biggrin:
> *



Im on it... stat... oh thats for Kenny... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ILL GO AHEAD AND PAY ANYONE WHO GOES TO THE TEXAS GOLD PARK AND BEER PICNIC.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 01:55 PM~5106176
> *ILL GO AHEAD AND PAY ANYONE WHO GOES TO THE TEXAS GOLD PARK AND BEER PICNIC.
> *


Is this sponsored by bumper 2 bumper?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 01:01 PM~5106203
> *Is this sponsered by bumper 2 bumper?
> *


NOSIR


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 02:01 PM~5106208
> *NOSIR
> *


Is this sponsored by texas gold?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 01:02 PM~5106211
> *Is this sponsored by texas gold?
> *


TEXAS GOLD AND THE ALANIZ CORPORATION LTD. INC.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 02:05 PM~5106224
> *TEXAS GOLD AND THE ALANIZ CORPORATION LTD. INC.
> *


show me da money.....or some nos accessories would be nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 03:05 PM~5106224
> *TEXAS GOLD AND THE ALANIZ CORPORATION LTD. INC.
> *



Raffling a clean silver 64 vert...???? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

MANNNNN!! Half of Dallas just called my phone trying to know the info on the Picnic.....it seems that Dallas is ready to have some good clean fun w/ out all the drama and loud ass concert.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 12:21 PM~5105696
> *ill be throwing a "picnic" on May 7th.  Rain or Shine :0 .....if any big time promoter wants to help out a little with donations for food and beer :biggrin:
> *


OH SO WERE BACK ON THAT AGAIN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK, ON ME....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 04:51 PM~5106738
> *ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK, ON ME....
> *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 03:51 PM~5106738
> *ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK, ON ME....
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 04:51 PM~5106738
> *ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK, ON ME....
> *



I dont think you want to be saying that with this crowd.....

But seen's you said it " I will take a 24 of Bud-lite " :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 02:05 PM~5106224
> *TEXAS GOLD AND THE ALANIZ CORPORATION LTD. INC.
> *


I HEARD THAT THE ALANIZ CORPORATION WAS A BUNCH OF DIRTY ASS ******????


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Ill take 2 six pack's of Coronas.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2006, 05:02 PM~5106784
> *I HEARD THAT THE ALANIZ CORPORATION  WAS A BUNCH OF DIRTY ASS ******????
> *


HEY HOLD UP THERE NOW ... WE'RE TALKING ABOUT ALANIZ PROMOTIONS ... OUTTA HOUSTON, TEXAS  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Beer and more Beer Show brought to the great city of Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 04:05 PM~5106798
> *HEY HOLD UP THERE NOW ... WE'RE TALKING ABOUT ALANIZ PROMOTIONS ... OUTTA HOUSTON, TEXAS   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: ....
you know who I meant...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 23 2006, 05:08 PM~5106825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :happysad: ....
> you know who I meant...
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BEER BOPPERS AND BITCHES PROMOTIONS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dont worry skim i dont think there will be any pic-nic's at this event! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

At first it started out as joke, but I've been thinking.....would yall really rather chill at a park grilling some carne asada, and drinking some beer having some clean fun (i mean i'm getting this from the opinions of the last picnic yall where suppose to have) or would yall rather be at a show.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

some of us have RESPECT and LOVE for a promoter not to schedule an event the same day of a show. we all know that jon has planned this show for a long time and we will not be idiots and try to fuck that up for him.


just remember to show the same to the next promoter who decides to come to north texas. it will onlt benefit us in the future.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

"It's just a Sunday in the park"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 23 2006, 05:41 PM~5107844
> *some of us have RESPECT and LOVE for a promoter not to schedule an event the same day of a show. we all know that jon has planned this show for a long time and we will not be idiots and try to fuck that up for him.
> just remember to show the same to the next promoter who decides to come to north texas. it will onlt benefit us in the future.
> *


with all respect let me ask you this, why do you think LRM cancelled the dallas tour stop


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 08:35 PM~5108507
> *with all respect let me ask you this, why do you think LRM cancelled the dallas tour stop
> *


Cause Dallas is so high maintainence :dunno:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 07:35 PM~5108507
> *with all respect let me ask you this, why do you think LRM cancelled the dallas tour stop
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU READING? I AM BACKING THE SHOWS 100%. I WAS AT THIS PAST SHOW AND I WILL BE AT JON CHUCK'S SHOWS AS WELL. WHAT I SAID WAS ANYONE WHO SCHEDULES A PICNIC THE SAME DAY AS A SHOW IS JUST PLAIN HATIN. NO DISRESPECT.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 02:04 PM~5106507
> *MANNNNN!!  Half of Dallas just called my phone trying to know the info on the Picnic.....it seems that Dallas is ready to have some good clean fun w/ out all the drama and loud ass concert.
> *


YEAH, COME ON DOWN TO DALLAS AND THROW A PICNIC :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 23 2006, 08:56 PM~5108677
> *YEAH, COME ON DOWN TO DALLAS AND THROW A PICNIC :uh:
> *


i'll save you a plate :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 09:26 PM~5108879
> *i'll save you a plate :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON IN HERE??? PICNIC ON THE 7TH I DONT THINK SO! BUT GO HEAD AND SAVE US A PLATE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

fuck it...if yall want ill even do the grill'n.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:21 PM~5109562
> *fuck it...if yall want ill even do the grill'n.... :thumbsup:
> *



....a six pack of Coronas or B-liter will be just fine
:biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Calilowridin06 (Feb 27, 2006)

Enough about the off topic stuff sny news on the actual show. How about performers? Who's all gonna be there?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 23 2006, 07:52 PM~5108635
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU READING? I AM BACKING THE SHOWS 100%. I WAS AT THIS PAST SHOW AND I WILL BE AT JON CHUCK'S SHOWS AS WELL. WHAT I SAID WAS ANYONE WHO SCHEDULES A PICNIC THE SAME DAY AS A SHOW IS JUST PLAIN HATIN. NO DISRESPECT.
> *


YEA I WAS AT THE SHOW TOO. BUT I JUST ASKED U WHY U THINK LRM CANCELLED THE SHOW..BUT NEVERMIND


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

lone star+Mar 23 2006 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Mike,
> 
> ...


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 23 2006, 08:52 PM~5108635
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU READING? I AM BACKING THE SHOWS 100%. I WAS AT THIS PAST SHOW AND I WILL BE AT JON CHUCK'S SHOWS AS WELL. WHAT I SAID WAS ANYONE WHO SCHEDULES A PICNIC THE SAME DAY AS A SHOW IS JUST PLAIN HATIN. NO DISRESPECT.
> *


Man let me tell you something there wasnt anybody hatin on this bitch ass promoter .We told everybody this motherfucker wouldnt return are phone calls and alot of other ****** said the same shit .Fuck that bitch ass promoter and fuck whoever dont like what i said.That bitch ass ***** didnt show up to the ULA meeting untill he knew we were gonna throw a picnic on the same day cause he wouldnt return any calls or emails on the info for the show. Im tired of ****** talkin shit when they dont know shit .This shit is not directed to you rollin 78 its directed to whoever keeps Hatin on my ***** HOMIE STYLIN JOHN Whether it be you or whoever. Any ****** got any questions call me at 214-296-7454 or shit better yet ****** you can come see me at my fuckin shop 134 SE 16th st Grand Prairie Tx 75050 :angry: FUCK WHOEVER DONT LIKE IT ****** KNOW DALLAS LOWRIDERS DONT HATE .WE JUST CANT BE STOPPED WE KEEP ON BUILDING LOWRIDERS AND HOPPERS


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here is a pre-registration form for you..


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

who has the king of the street belt ? :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gamezg_@Mar 24 2006, 10:16 AM~5112779
> *Man let me tell you something there wasnt anybody hatin on this bitch ass promoter .We told everybody this motherfucker wouldnt return are phone calls and alot of other ****** said the same shit .Fuck that bitch ass promoter and fuck whoever dont like what i said.That bitch ass ***** didnt show up to the ULA meeting untill he knew we were gonna throw a picnic on the same day cause he wouldnt return any calls or emails on the info for the show. Im tired of ****** talkin shit when they dont know shit .This shit is not directed to you rollin 78 its directed to whoever keeps Hatin on my ***** HOMIE STYLIN JOHN Whether it be you or whoever. Any ****** got any questions call me at 214-296-7454 or shit better yet ****** you can come see me at my fuckin shop 134 SE 16th st Grand Prairie Tx 75050 :angry: FUCK WHOEVER DONT LIKE IT ****** KNOW DALLAS LOWRIDERS DONT HATE .WE JUST CANT BE STOPPED WE KEEP ON BUILDING LOWRIDERS AND HOPPERS
> *


NO DIS-RESPECT ON YOU HOMIE OR THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS OR HOMIE JOHN! BUT WHEN SHIT WAS BEING POSTED IN HERE ABOUT DALLAS SUCKERS THIS AND THAT ON THE B2B SHOW FLIERS THEN THAT WAS STAIGHT UP DIS-RESPECT IS WHY I TURTLE GOT JOHN BACK WHEN I POSTED SHIT UP AS WELL ON CERTIAN TOPICS IT ALL FOR FUN HOMIE AND ME AND JOHN HAVE SENT PM TO ONE ANOTHER AND THIS IS ALL FOR FUN! SO NO DISRESPECT TO YOU HOMIE OR YOUR CLUB! AND KNOW ONE EVER SAID THAT THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WHERE HATIN! THAT CAME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH! BUT MUCH LOVE AND KEEP BUILDING THOSE LOWRIDERS AND BAD ASS HOPPERS!

TURTLE!!!
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE!
OH YEA! MY NUMBER IS

817-759-2313

[email protected]

http://www.myspace.com/blvdace4life


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Calilowridin06_@Mar 24 2006, 07:45 AM~5111609
> *Enough about the off topic stuff sny news on the actual show. How about performers? Who's all gonna be there?
> *



NO SHIT HOMIE, EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LET ALL THAT BULSHIT GO, LETS GET READY FOR MAY 7TH , WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 27 2006, 01:36 PM~5128568
> *NO SHIT HOMIE, EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LET ALL THAT BULSHIT GO, LETS GET READY FOR MAY 7TH , WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 27 2006, 11:36 AM~5128568
> *NO SHIT HOMIE, EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LET ALL THAT BULSHIT GO, LETS GET READY FOR MAY 7TH , WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE !  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH FORGET ABOUT THE PAST I'M GETTING MY BOMB READY


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Sup "T"...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> Sup "T"...
> [/quote
> 
> SHIT NOTHING MUCH , WAITING 4 SUNDAY HOPEFULLY THE WEATHER WON'T FUCK SHIT UP AGAIN.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 27 2006, 10:36 AM~5128568
> *NO SHIT HOMIE, EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LET ALL THAT BULSHIT GO, LETS GET READY FOR MAY 7TH , WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE !  :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE THAT TINY! HEY DOES ANY ONE IF THEY ARE SELLING BEER AT THIS SHOW? IF SO I GOT YOU TINY! :biggrin: 

CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE IN FULL FORCE AT THE SHOW/ BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: 

HEY THAT'S MY HOMIE MANDO'S RIDE ON THE FLYER!!! JUST LIKE KANDY!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 04:30 PM~5129572
> *TRUE THAT TINY! HEY DOES ANY ONE IF THEY ARE SELLING BEER AT THIS SHOW? IF SO I GOT YOU TINY! :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE IN FULL FORCE AT THE SHOW/ BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup:
> ...


  What about me Tur.
I like beer too..........

J/k homeboy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2006, 03:34 PM~5129608
> *  What about me Tur.
> I like beer too..........
> 
> ...


Hold on there, I enjoy a beer once in awhile myself homie...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 27 2006, 01:34 PM~5129608
> *  What about me Tur.
> I like beer too..........
> 
> ...


FUCK IT BRO!! TO ALL MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES!!!! FIND ME AND I GOT YOU!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT AND JOHN I OWE YOU A KEGG HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 03:39 PM~5129637
> *FUCK IT BRO!! TO ALL MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES!!!! FIND ME AND I GOT YOU!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT AND JOHN I OWE YOU A KEGG HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit Turtle if you gave me a keg I had to have a big ass picnic or else I'd have it forever...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 03:39 PM~5129637
> *FUCK IT BRO!! TO ALL MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES!!!! FIND ME AND I GOT YOU!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT AND JOHN I OWE YOU A KEGG HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie I can't see where your other hand is, in that picture homie?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2006, 02:44 PM~5129659
> *Hey homie I can't see where your other hand is, in that picture homie?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2006, 01:44 PM~5129659
> *Hey homie I can't see where your other hand is, in that picture homie?
> *


DAMN IT JOHN!!! WHY YOU CALLING ME OUT LIKE THAT YOU KNOW THE WIFEY COMES IN HERE BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I GOT YOU HOMIE JOHN!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2006, 04:44 PM~5129659
> *Hey homie I can't see where your other hand is, in that picture homie?
> *


No John ! ! ! ! 
I was right next to him, he had it in his back pocket.

You got my word on that AZTEC-Diva...

 Iam going to hunt you down for my beer NOW! Tur.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 03:49 PM~5129684
> *DAMN IT JOHN!!! WHY YOU CALLING ME OUT LIKE THAT YOU KNOW THE WIFEY COMES IN HERE BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I GOT YOU HOMIE JOHN!!!!
> *


opp's oh yea I do see it homie, it's in your back pocket


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 02:30 PM~5129572
> *TRUE THAT TINY! HEY DOES ANY ONE IF THEY ARE SELLING BEER AT THIS SHOW? IF SO I GOT YOU TINY! :biggrin:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE IN FULL FORCE AT THE SHOW/ BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup:
> ...


ORALE HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 03:49 PM~5129684
> *DAMN IT JOHN!!! WHY YOU CALLING ME OUT LIKE THAT YOU KNOW THE WIFEY COMES IN HERE BUT IT'S ALL GOOD I GOT YOU HOMIE JOHN!!!!
> *


HEY T IF YOUR HAND IS IN YOUR BACK POCKET THEN WHY IS SHE TRYING TO HOLD HER BELT UP :0 :biggrin:  J/K LOL B  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Majestics 214 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 27 2006, 09:59 PM~5131760
> *HEY T IF YOUR HAND IS IN YOUR BACK POCKET THEN WHY IS SHE TRYING TO HOLD HER BELT UP  :0  :biggrin:   J/K LOL B    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Pinche Turtle never to slow to try something! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MAN ALL YOU VATO'S TRIP ME OUT!!! MAN I HOPE THEY DONT SELL BEER I AM GOING TO BE ONE BROKE ASS MOFO!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

*can I get a beer too* :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 28 2006, 05:26 AM~5133726
> *can I get a beer too :biggrin:
> *


sure why not!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 11:28 PM~5132359
> *MAN ALL YOU VATO'S TRIP ME OUT!!! MAN I HOPE THEY DONT SELL BEER I AM GOING TO BE ONE BROKE ASS MOFO!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

BEERS 4 ALL !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I like beer.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

1 for me, and 1 4 u....anyone else :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2006, 01:39 PM~5129637
> *FUCK IT BRO!! TO ALL MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES!!!! FIND ME AND I GOT YOU!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT AND JOHN I OWE YOU A KEGG HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *



HEY HOLD UP!!! I SAID MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES! SO YOU HAVE TO HAVE MORE THAN 1,000 POST TO GET A BEER!!!! :biggrin: J/K FOCKERS!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

I only got 500....so ill take half a beer...thats fine for me


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cool deal Turtle I have over 1k worth of post. I'm cheap though for you, 1 beer will do me just fine, 2 and I'll need a ride home hopefully with that girl who you have your other in hand in your pocket with.... Opp's hope my wife ain't on here.. :0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

* free beer/FONT]*


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

beer?????


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67 Drop_@Mar 28 2006, 01:57 PM~5136193
> *beer?????
> *


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 28 2006, 09:32 AM~5134542
> *HEY HOLD UP!!! I SAID MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES!  SO YOU HAVE TO HAVE MORE THAN 1,000 POST TO GET A BEER!!!! :biggrin: J/K FOCKERS!!!
> *



looks like old man john and dannysnty r the only two that will be drinking on that day. :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 29 2006, 08:31 AM~5140434
> *looks like old man john and dannysnty r the only two that will be drinking on that day. :biggrin:
> *


I only have a little over 800 to go


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 07:12 AM~5140548
> *I only have a little over 800 to go
> *


keep posting big dawg you still have time to make it :around:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 08:41 AM~5140642
> *keep posting big dawg you still have time to make it :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

POST-POST-POST!!!!! HURRY!!!! SAL I OWE YOU ONE HOMIE!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 29 2006, 10:07 AM~5141465
> * POST-POST-POST!!!!! HURRY!!!!      SAL I OWE YOU ONE HOMIE!!!
> *


almost there homie :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:17 PM~5142114
> *almost there homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup t


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 28 2006, 09:32 AM~5134542
> *HEY HOLD UP!!! I SAID MY LAYITLOW JUNKIES!  SO YOU HAVE TO HAVE MORE THAN 1,000 POST TO GET A BEER!!!! :biggrin: J/K FOCKERS!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 29 2006, 12:54 PM~5142934
> *sup t
> *



SAY MAN WHY YOU GIVE ME THE WRONG ADDRESS TO YOUR CRIB HOMIE, I WAS ALL OVER ARLINGTON SATURDAY NIGHT , NAW J/P BRO , I GOT TIDE-UP.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: TINY AND JOHN ARE THE NUMBER ONE AND NUMBER TWO SPOT FOR THAT BEER. DANNYSNTY YOU ALMOST THERE HOMIE 6 MORE TO GO. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 29 2006, 01:19 PM~5143100
> *:biggrin: TINY AND JOHN ARE THE NUMBER ONE AND NUMBER TWO SPOT FOR THAT BEER. DANNYSNTY YOU ALMOST THERE HOMIE 6 MORE TO GO.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



SHIT ,SINCE IM UP THERE ON THE POST HOPEFULLY HOMIE CAN HOOK IT UP ALL DAY ! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 01:23 PM~5143126
> *SHIT ,SINCE IM UP THERE ON THE POST HOPEFULLY HOMIE CAN HOOK IT UP ALL DAY !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 01:23 PM~5143126
> *SHIT ,SINCE IM UP THERE ON THE POST HOPEFULLY HOMIE CAN HOOK IT UP ALL DAY !  :biggrin:
> *


im right behind you tiny :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: DAMN HOMIE ALL DAY! SHIT MY POCKETS FELLING EMPTY AND I STILL HAVE TO GET READY FOR SAN ANTONIO!!! FUCK IT I GOTCHA! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn homie, you may end up needing a keg for all these beer drinkers... :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 29 2006, 07:46 PM~5145857
> *:uh: :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  DAMN HOMIE ALL DAY! SHIT MY POCKETS FELLING EMPTY AND I STILL HAVE TO GET READY FOR SAN ANTONIO!!! FUCK IT I GOTCHA!  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT DRINK THAT MUCH ANYWAYS BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2006, 11:22 PM~5146972
> *I DONT DRINK THAT MUCH ANYWAYS BRO !  :biggrin:
> *


Dont know about that,tiny..We cleaned out the back of your truck that one time and joes,And if I remember it had alot of beer in it ..at first anywayz.... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 30 2006, 08:35 AM~5148278
> *Dont know about that,tiny..We cleaned out the back of your truck that one time and joes,And if I remember it had alot of beer in it ..at first anywayz.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

So what's the deal for this weekend fellas?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 30 2006, 12:02 PM~5149776
> *So what's the deal for this weekend fellas?
> *



what u talkin bout mr. ortiz. its on for the weekend.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

okay mybad pimp it's Joes Saturday night then Sunday in the park.Right??[/SIZE]


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 30 2006, 01:19 PM~5149915
> *okay mybad pimp it's Joes Saturday night then Sunday in the park.Right??[/SIZE]
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 23 2006, 11:21 AM~5105696
> *ill be throwing a "picnic" on May 7th.  Rain or Shine :0 .....if any big time promoter wants to help out a little with donations for food and beer :biggrin:
> *



u's a foo Fred


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I heard them doing ticket give ways for the car show already on 97.9 today... :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=525654]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 4 2006, 02:03 PM~5178530
> *[attachmentid=525654]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

nice flyer :thumbsup: orale tiny car looks good


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2006, 09:41 AM~5183307
> *nice flyer  :thumbsup: orale tiny car looks good
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone need registration form for Magnificos Show in May 7 the deadline is April 23. Let me know so I can take copies to tonight's meeting.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the entry fee for ULA members? 

Is there a discounted price? 

PM me or post please.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 10 2006, 11:27 AM~5213645
> *What is the entry fee for ULA members?
> 
> Is there a discounted price?
> ...


yeah what is our cost :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 10 2006, 11:30 AM~5213668
> *yeah what is our cost :thumbsup:
> *


GOT THE ANSWER, SAME $30.00

:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 11 2006, 05:00 AM~5218289
> *GOT THE ANSWER, SAME $30.00
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## FatMan64 (Oct 7, 2005)

so what about the price of a ticket to get in? does anyone know that?


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

is there a website for specific show info.....catagories.....rules for each catagory...etc etc.....

any info will help....thanks in advance

Arthur Solis
soliscustoms.com
[email protected]
972-780-AUTO


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

WWW.LMPevents.net has a lot of the info

General Public tickets are $30 through Ticketmaster

Don't forget...pre-registration must be received by April 23rd!!!!


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=542088]

[attachmentid=542118]

[attachmentid=542114]

Chuc.......


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [name dispute]_@Apr 17 2006, 05:31 PM~5261733
> *[attachmentid=542088]
> 
> [attachmentid=542118]
> ...


here we go with the drama


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

MY BOMB IS READY CAN'T WAIT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Apr 18 2006, 05:41 PM~5268214
> *MY BOMB IS READY CAN'T WAIT
> *



Got any flicks?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 18 2006, 07:47 PM~5268915
> *will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

were bringing a few cars out...looking forward to meeting everyone....

Arthur Solis
soliscustoms.com


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Apr 20 2006, 12:21 PM~5278865
> *were bringing a few cars out...looking forward to meeting everyone....
> 
> Arthur Solis
> ...


TAKING THE '66? uffin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5278686
> *
> *


its coming whos ready


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 20 2006, 10:50 AM~5279108
> *TAKING THE '66? uffin:
> *



not yet,.....dont let out all my secrets


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I cannot over state the importance of pre-registering. Make sure you get them postmarked by April 23rd!!!

DUE TO LIMITED SPACE, WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO ACCEPT THEM IF THEY ARE NOT POSTMARKED BY APRIL 23RD


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Apr 20 2006, 11:21 AM~5278865
> *were bringing a few cars out...looking forward to meeting everyone....
> 
> Arthur Solis
> ...


 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: Cant wait


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP BIG "M" :biggrin: SO HAS ANYONE FOUND OUT IF THERE GOING TO BE SELLING BEER AT DA' SHOW?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHATS UP TURTLE SEE U AT THE SHOW


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I believe they are selling beer...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: beer!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 23 2006, 11:15 AM~5296931
> *I believe they are selling beer...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

PINCHES BORACHOS. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 02:22 PM~5304088
> *PINCHES BORACHOS. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 12:22 PM~5304088
> *PINCHES BORACHOS. :biggrin:
> *


SAY BRO, A CAR SHOW AIN'T A CAR SHOW WITHOUT NO BEER ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 24 2006, 01:02 PM~5304313
> *SAY BRO, A CAR SHOW AIN'T A CAR SHOW WITHOUT NO BEER !  :biggrin:
> *


a-men to that :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 24 2006, 01:02 PM~5304313
> *SAY BRO, A CAR SHOW AIN'T A CAR SHOW WITHOUT NO BEER !  :biggrin:
> *



Calm down locos i tell you guys what yall bring the ice and i'll bring a couple cases on saturday morning. just to calm your spirits. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't drink beer, only pet'ron...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2006, 04:08 PM~5305533
> *I don't drink beer, only pet'ron...
> *


JOHN ONE SHOT OF PET'RON AND YOUR ASS WILL BE OUT!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 01:10 PM~5304393
> *Calm down locos i tell you guys what yall bring the ice and i'll bring a couple cases on saturday morning. just to calm your spirits. :biggrin:
> *



Yea hell yea budlight for me venom.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 01:10 PM~5304393
> *Calm down locos i tell you guys what yall bring the ice and i'll bring a couple cases on saturday morning. just to calm your spirits. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2006, 05:08 PM~5305533
> *I don't drink beer, only pet'ron...
> *


*Orale John hey homie I'm heading back to NC see you when I get back for the last time*


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Apr 18 2006, 05:32 PM~5268158
> *:ugh:
> *


LMAO!!! Look at MiniMe's picture with them females!!! Starting off a bit young? :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 24 2006, 01:10 PM~5304393
> *Calm down locos i tell you guys what yall bring the ice and i'll bring a couple cases on saturday morning. just to calm your spirits. :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

lates John Homie see you next month... 
Techniques will be there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

See y'all on the 7th!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 24 2006, 06:26 PM~5305650
> *JOHN ONE SHOT OF PET'RON AND YOUR ASS WILL BE OUT!
> *


You know that's right.. :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2006, 05:08 PM~5305533
> *I don't drink beer, only pet'ron...
> *



what the hell is pet'ron. :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Pet'ron is what john gets from the Discount Liquor store on Eastchase parkway and yea they are selling beer, Coors Light is a sponsor.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 26 2006, 04:45 PM~5319654
> *Pet'ron is what john gets from the Discount Liquor store on Eastchase parkway and yea they are selling beer, Coors Light is a sponsor.
> *



COORS LIGHT , DAMN I GUESS THAT WILL WORK !


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We just wanted to thank everyone for the support and let ya'll know the indoor spaces are sold out! 

There wll only be room for 5-10 cars outside and if people don't show up there will be some extra space inside. But that's it...can't wait for the show!

Oh yeah, in order for me to take the weekend off, I have to work this week, so I will not be able to attend the ULA meeting on Wednesday. I will give Tim all the information regarding the show!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 27 2006, 09:37 AM~5324638
> *We just wanted to thank everyone for the support and let ya'll know the indoor spaces are sold out!
> 
> There wll only be room for 5-10 cars outside and if people don't show up there will be some extra space inside.  But that's it...can't wait for the show!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 27 2006, 10:37 AM~5324638
> *We just wanted to thank everyone for the support and let ya'll know the indoor spaces are sold out!
> 
> There wll only be room for 5-10 cars outside and if people don't show up there will be some extra space inside.  But that's it...can't wait for the show!
> ...


*SOLD OUT* hell yea its on!!!!!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 27 2006, 10:37 AM~5324638
> *We just wanted to thank everyone for the support and let ya'll know the indoor spaces are sold out!
> 
> There wll only be room for 5-10 cars outside and if people don't show up there will be some extra space inside.  But that's it...can't wait for the show!
> ...



im deep shit... :angry: i want some space inside homie,,


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2005)

Is there still time left to register a hopper?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 27 2006, 09:37 AM~5324638
> *We just wanted to thank everyone for the support and let ya'll know the indoor spaces are sold out!
> 
> There wll only be room for 5-10 cars outside and if people don't show up there will be some extra space inside.  But that's it...can't wait for the show!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hoppers register Sunday morning from 8am to 10am. You can definitely still enter hoppers! Also, there may be a few outdoor spaces open Sunday morning (but only 5 to 10 spaces at the most)


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay it's may 1st so you got six days left......
Just thought I would mention that!!!

Oh and here is something for the Hoppers!!
Click Here to seeTomb Raider the Hopper of DEATH!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2006, 05:47 AM~5337947
> *Hoppers register Sunday morning from 8am to 10am.  You can definitely still enter hoppers!  Also, there may be a few outdoor spaces open Sunday morning (but only 5 to 10 spaces at the most)
> *



CAN HOPPERS STILL ROLL IN ON SATURDAY ?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 1 2006, 03:25 PM~5350367
> *CAN HOPPERS STILL ROLL IN ON SATURDAY ?
> *


Yea tiny you can bring them on Saturday


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You can bring them in on Saturday, but the hop is outside....so they will be sitting out there in a fenced in lot over night.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Ya'll better say hi to me at bike registrations!!!! lol


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 1 2006, 04:44 PM~5351719
> *Yea tiny you can bring them on Saturday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm soooooooo excited!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 1 2006, 08:23 PM~5353263
> *You can bring them in on Saturday, but the hop is outside....so they will be sitting out there in a fenced in lot over night.
> *



i think i'll bring mine in on sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Good idea...that is what I would do...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

How much will extra bans be?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tomb Raider com'n str8 at ya... :0  
Dallas Lowriders CC representing in the small town of Fredricksburg, cause that's how we do it. We don't travel to just big shows. We support our hente where ever there at.. :0 

Tomb Raider will be ready for Calenti ll... Now this should be hot!!! :0


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 08:39 PM~5353415
> *:biggrin: Ya'll better say hi to me at bike registrations!!!! lol
> *


I'll holler.. :wave:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

im ready :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll be ready early in the morning for the show.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

i got 500$dolla say tombraider hits back bumper any1 any1


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@May 3 2006, 01:25 PM~5363870
> *i got 500$dolla say tombraider hits back bumper any1 any1
> *



i'll take that bet. :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 3 2006, 01:27 PM~5363890
> *i'll take that bet. :biggrin:
> *


Aint you the switchman???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,May 3 2006, 02:06 PM~5364180
> *Aint you the switchman???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




yep.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

IF Tomb Raider doesn't hit the bumper I got a pic to share with all of you!!! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

say synbad make sure u have that pic 2


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

what time is show over sunday & what time is trophies?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

i think its over at 6:00 an trophies hand out at 5:00


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

What time are they letting the cars out of the building?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

at 6:00 homie when tha shows over


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

damn cant wait :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FUCK I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THE OVER 1,000 POST PEEPS THAT I OWE BEER 2! TINY,ONE OF THE HOMIES FROM JOKERZ OL' MAN JOHN! BUT HE CANT HANG! HIT ME UP!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut's everyone doing Sat night?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 4 2006, 05:16 PM~5370976
> *FUCK I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THE OVER 1,000 POST PEEPS THAT I OWE BEER 2! TINY,ONE OF THE HOMIES FROM JOKERZ OL' MAN JOHN! BUT HE CANT HANG! HIT ME UP!
> *


Hey I've been taking beer drinking classes from Sal and Tiny, I've gotten pretty good at it.. Bring lots of money for beer homie... You may be surprised..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 06:27 PM~5371429
> *wut's everyone doing Sat night?
> *


Well we could all go to Joe's or we could all meet up at a night club.. Any suggestions from anyone???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be there Fri and Sat. Post up wut's going down and I'll see if I can go.

Might in up at Pandora's on Sat though.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 4 2006, 04:16 PM~5370976
> *FUCK I ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THE OVER 1,000 POST PEEPS THAT I OWE BEER 2! TINY,ONE OF THE HOMIES FROM JOKERZ OL' MAN JOHN! BUT HE CANT HANG! HIT ME UP!
> *


I WOULD HAVE BROUGHT IT UP HOMIE, I DID NOT FORGET ! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 4 2006, 04:43 PM~5371492
> *Hey I've been taking beer drinking classes from Sal and Tiny, I've gotten pretty good at it.. Bring lots of money for beer homie... You may be surprised..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 4 2006, 06:27 PM~5372003
> *I WOULD HAVE BROUGHT IT UP HOMIE, I DID NOT FORGET !  :biggrin:
> *



KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT TIL THE SHOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Cinco de Mayo!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

just got to Dallas. what is there to do?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

H-TOWN WILL BE GOING TO D-TOWN. WILL BE THERE WITH SUN GLASSES ON.
WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 5 2006, 04:48 PM~5377145
> *H-TOWN WILL BE GOING TO D-TOWN. WILL BE THERE WITH SUN GLASSES ON.
> WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!
> *



:uh:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

see yall there at set-up :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

shit got back from setup everyone lookn good good luck to all car clubs n especially mi gente from DALLAS LOWRIDERS lets do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER+May 5 2006, 07:43 PM~5377935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 6 2006, 09:54 PM~5382986
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *



where my pics! :0 :biggrin: The Cat is waiting!! :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2006, 10:17 PM~5383061
> *where my pics! :0  :biggrin: The Cat is waiting!! :0
> *


Opppsss

:0 

:biggrin: 

On the way


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 5 2006, 03:48 PM~5377145
> *H-TOWN WILL BE GOING TO D-TOWN. WILL BE THERE WITH SUN GLASSES ON.
> WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!
> *



WERE HERE IN D TOWN BUT ITS MORE LIKE JACKETS & RAIN COATS. :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 6 2006, 10:38 PM~5383149
> *WERE HERE IN D TOWN BUT ITS MORE LIKE JACKETS & RAIN COATS. :roflmao:
> *


 HAHA YOURE RIGHT. LOL


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2006, 02:16 AM~5384089
> *HAHA YOURE RIGHT. LOL
> *


Dont be slipping this morning, becuase I wont wont be and niether will the camera :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 7 2006, 07:14 AM~5384524
> *Dont be slipping this morning, becuase I wont wont be and niether will the camera  :biggrin:
> *



*Sorry homies we wont be there today, I hope the show goes well post up pix after the show? see you all at the next ULA or car club event ........... Techniques CC TX chapter*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

somebody post some pix........


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 7 2006, 05:41 PM~5386939
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Say anybody know if lil jesse from rollerz only Dallas is doing okay since his two lil kids got shot late friday night?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HAD A DAMN GOOD TIME AT THA SHOW TODAY!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS PUT IT DOWN 4 D-TOWN!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

the show was off the hook! BLVD ACES WHERE IN THE HOUSE!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wheres the pics chumps


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THE SHOW WAS COOL EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME MAJESTICS BLVD ACES DALLAS LOWRDIERS PRESIDENTEZ ALL PUT IT DOWN I LVOED THAT LIME GREEN 62 THEY HAD :biggrin: OH AND BY THE WAY THANKS DANI FOR DOING THOSE PICS U LOOK HOT :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

We had a blast, DALLAS LOWRIDERS, MAJESTICS, PRESIDENTES, INTOCABLE, PHAYLANX, ROYAL IMAGE, JOKERS, and many more all putting it down great show congratolations to all the winners. Next stop...SAN ANTONIO. See you all there.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah....a real good time  












Hoorah


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

YEA IT WAS OFF THA HOOK HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRUATS!!!!!!!!!!!!11TO ALL WHO WON OUT THERE SEE YA'LL NEXT TIME DALLAS LOWRIDERS N THA HOUSE


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

very good turn out tiny thanx for the cold ones,we had a good time congrat's to all the winners..


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HELL YEA DOG WISH THEY HAD THE UPLOAD ON HERE OPTION I GOT A FEW PICS MYSELF ALL N ALL WAS A GOOD TURN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 8 2006, 09:17 AM~5389920
> *very good turn out tiny thanx for the cold ones,we had a good time congrat's to all the winners..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

GOO TO SEE EVEYRONE HAD A GOOD TIME EVERYONE READY FOR SAN ANOTNIO :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> very good turn out tiny thanx for the cold ones,we had a good time congrat's to all the winners..



damn homie i looked all over for the people I told i was gonna buy beer for i found TINY found John, Sal was to buzy hoppin! but in all it was a good turn out had lots of fun! oh yea John thanks for the drink! :biggrin:








[/quote]


----------



## LUCKY73-FAMILIA (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## LUCKY73-FAMILIA (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> damn homie i looked all over for the people I told i was gonna buy beer for i found TINY found John, Sal was to buzy hoppin! but in all it was a good turn out had lots of fun! oh yea John thanks for the drink! :biggrin:


[/quote]
it's all good homie a la otra :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

KICK ASSS.. BAD ASS .. FUCKEN PICTURES MAN... THANKS FOR POSTING THEM... KEEP POSTING MORE HOMITO.....
I HAD A KICK ASS TIME YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW 2. I DIDNT WIN SHIT .. BUT ITS KOOL... AINT HATING ON NOBODY...SIMON... .. LOOKING FORWARD TO DA NEXT SHOW.. ALREADY K NO?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

>


[/quote]
nice shirt homie...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

had a great time at the show....here are some more pics for ya


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

and more


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

...


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

NICE PICS KEEP'EM COMMIN!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

provok....send me the ones of the bad ass pinkish bomb.... please.... do you need my e-mail?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

OK...All my pics are now up. I had a few people have downloading problems from the last show I uploaded pics for, so i made a few changes. It should help out those who have Dial-up or equal connection ... actually, even those with cable will be more pleased. If you see something wrong or have any problems please let me know, thanks and I hope you enjoy!

1 Luv!

 



l
l
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

NICE PICS VGP! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2006, 01:26 PM~5390978
> *NICE PICS VGP! :biggrin:
> *


muahz!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Good to hear everybody did okay :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP FREDDY! THE PURPLE TRUCK IS READY FOR S.A. READY TO DO THE DAMN THANG!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I wanted to thank everyone for coming out. The show was incredible and we really appreciate the support. I'll swing by a ULA meeting sometime very soon to say thanks and talk about how to make it even better next year!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 8 2006, 01:16 PM~5390927
> *provok....send me the ones of the bad ass pinkish bomb.... please.... do you need my e-mail?
> *


 :biggrin: 










More pics at www.blvdkings.com


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

nice pics - jesse - say hi to deb for me..... you always seem to out do yourself.... ps. congrats - you know what i mean - belinda


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is what we say whenever we left our hotel......









back stage pics of performers.....








Chamillionaire








Pimp C








LL Cool J








my papparatzi pick of Dem Franchise Boys


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 8 2006, 04:37 AM~5389137
> *THE SHOW WAS COOL EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME MAJESTICS BLVD ACES DALLAS LOWRDIERS PRESIDENTEZ ALL PUT IT DOWN I LVOED THAT LIME GREEN 62 THEY HAD :biggrin: OH AND BY THE WAY THANKS DANI FOR DOING THOSE PICS U LOOK HOT :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@May 7 2006, 09:10 PM~5387468
> *Say anybody know if lil jesse from rollerz only Dallas is doing okay since his two lil kids got shot late friday night?
> *


Last I heard one was released from hospital and the other is still critical..
Everyone say a prayer for this child and family.. 
Dallas Lowriders and the whole ULA is hoping for the best for Jesse's children and his family..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS OUR WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY JESSE, FROM THE BLVD ACES.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is the information on the Fund that has been established for Jesse and Daisy

You can go to any Chase bank and give them money to put in the account, here is the account number:

2336054289

I talked to him today and he told me that she hasn't improved and later I saw on the news that her blood pressure dropped. 

So I haven't called him back cuz I know that if she has gotten worse they got a lot on their plate.

So if everybody can help out that would be great.

He really appreciated what Jon and Teresa did and wanted to thank EVERYBODY who was at the show and chipped in!!!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 8 2006, 02:34 PM~5391292
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 8 2006, 05:08 PM~5392003
> *Last I heard one was released from hospital and the other is still critical..
> Everyone say a prayer for this child and family..
> Dallas Lowriders and the whole ULA is hoping for the best for Jesse's children and his family..
> *


*our prayers go out 2 daisy and jessie and there family from JOKERZ C C *


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

keep your head up bro,my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks John and every one about the update on Jesse! Waz up Turtle!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 7 2006, 09:19 PM~5387973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 8 2006, 06:57 PM~5392623
> *Here is the information on the Fund that has been established for Jesse and Daisy
> 
> You can go to any Chase bank and give them money to put in the account, here is the account number:
> ...


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 8 2006, 02:25 PM~5391238
> *I wanted to thank everyone for coming out.  The show was incredible and we really appreciate the support.  I'll swing by a ULA meeting sometime very soon to say thanks and talk about how to make it even better next year!
> *


On behalf of Jesse Prado, family and all of Rollerz Only, we would like to extend our deepest thank you to Jon/Teresa, car clubs (none cc members) and 97.9 The Beat (Synbad) for your generous gesture in this time for one of our members. Jesse is fully aware of all the love he is getting both here and in the community and wanted to say "thank you" for all the support and prayers. Again, thanks to all of you.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MAJESTICS D.F.W WOULD LIKE TO ALSO SAY A PRAYER HOMIE FOR U IN UR LOVED ONES :angel: :angel:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: nice show lot of beautifull girls :biggrin: be there next yr 2


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 7 2006, 09:08 PM~5387909
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


best picture yet tha car,girl and plaque :biggrin: LOL !!


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 06:48 AM~5395354
> *best picture yet tha car,girl and plaque :biggrin:
> *


quit trying to suck up punk....lol :biggrin: You needed to suck up after computer jackin me! :uh: Loser....lol :cheesy:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 7 2006, 10:19 PM~5387973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a cool pic! i like it!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 06:25 AM~5395442
> *quit trying to suck up punk....lol :biggrin: You needed to suck up after computer jackin me! :uh: Loser....lol :cheesy:
> *


WHAT ??????????? :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: "HEARTBREAKER"


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 06:32 AM~5395461
> *that's a cool pic! i like it!
> *


MY BOYS MAJESTICS,BLVD ACES


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 06:25 AM~5395442
> *quit trying to suck up punk....lol :biggrin: You needed to suck up after computer jackin me! :uh: Loser....lol :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 06:25 AM~5395442
> *quit trying to suck up punk....lol :biggrin: You needed to suck up after computer jackin me! :uh: Loser....lol :cheesy:
> *


COMPUTER JACKIN U WHAT EVER U OFFERD IT 2 ME?????


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 08:02 AM~5395562
> *COMPUTER JACKIN U WHAT EVER U OFFERD IT 2 ME?????
> *


i didn't offer you nothing...... biatch......LMAO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2006, 11:59 AM~5390596
> *NICE PICS KEEP'EM COMMIN!
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 07:06 AM~5395574
> *i didn't offer you nothing...... biatch......LMAO
> *


WHAT EVER LOSER !!!!! :biggrin: DONT HATE J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: MISTRESS 713 ?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not hating, you prbably funded that border restriction sign in D-Town!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@May 9 2006, 08:17 AM~5395619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN if that chick all the way on the right in the black top is from Dallas, I think I just found my new home!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 07:13 AM~5395602
> *I'm not hating, you prbably funded that border restriction sign in D-Town!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHAT ???? D/FW THATS WERE I STAY


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@May 9 2006, 07:17 AM~5395619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Quit following me Crunchmaster


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:45 AM~5395755
> *Quit following me Crunchmaster
> *


holdupscrew!!! I hope u aint talkin bout me?!? :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 8 2006, 05:57 PM~5392623
> *Here is the information on the Fund that has been established for Jesse and Daisy
> 
> You can go to any Chase bank and give them money to put in the account, here is the account number:
> ...




We send our prayers and see about sending some financial assistance their way....keep us updated.....from the Royal Touch Family, Bryan, TX


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHO IS ALL GOING TO SAN ANTO ????? :biggrin: ILL BE THERE WITH SOMETHING NEW ????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5395806
> *holdupscrew!!! I hope u aint talkin bout me?!? :angry:
> *


I was talking about my brother in law......


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

THA 21ST IS COMING :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 10:19 AM~5396161
> *THA 21ST IS COMING  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 09:23 AM~5396182
> *:uh:
> *


SAN ANTONIO LRM :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:   WATCH OUT 4 US


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 10:52 AM~5396301
> *SAN ANTONIO LRM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:     WATCH OUT 4 US
> *


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

DAMN IT WAS A REAL GOOD SHOW BETTER THEN THE ONE IN MARCH


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

good show!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 05:48 AM~5395354
> *best picture yet tha car,girl and plaque :biggrin: LOL !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 9 2006, 05:08 PM~5398708
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

Had a great time at the show. Look forward to many more. Thanks for the welcome and support to the Dallas/Fort Worth Area. Look forward to meeting more clubs and people in the lowriding community. Pido, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 10 2006, 01:49 AM~5401046
> *Had a great time at the show.  Look forward to many more.  Thanks for the welcome and support to the Dallas/Fort Worth Area.  Look forward to meeting more clubs and people in the lowriding community. Pido, LOW 4 LIFE CC
> *


WAS YOURS THE PURPLE CAR FOR SALE?


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 10 2006, 01:53 AM~5401049
> *WAS YOURS THE PURPLE CAR FOR SALE?
> *


yes, sir, 1978 Olds Cutlass, "Grape Crush"


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 10 2006, 01:57 AM~5401059
> *yes, sir, 1978 Olds Cutlass, "Grape Crush"
> *


BEAUTIFUL CAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up chris, just like candy, hows it going


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 10 2006, 05:27 AM~5401313
> *whats up chris, just like candy, hows it going
> *


what's up


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 10 2006, 12:49 AM~5401046
> *Had a great time at the show.  Look forward to many more.  Thanks for the welcome and support to the Dallas/Fort Worth Area.  Look forward to meeting more clubs and people in the lowriding community. Pido, LOW 4 LIFE CC
> *


It was nice meeting you Me, Dirty Sanchez423, and The Majestics TX met you by your car. Why are you selling it?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@May 10 2006, 05:58 AM~5401360
> *what's up
> *


HERE AT WORK ON LAY IT LOW :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 10 2006, 01:49 AM~5401046
> *Had a great time at the show.  Look forward to many more.  Thanks for the welcome and support to the Dallas/Fort Worth Area.  Look forward to meeting more clubs and people in the lowriding community. Pido, LOW 4 LIFE CC
> *


WELCOME TO THE D/FW AREA!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@May 10 2006, 12:49 AM~5401046
> *Had a great time at the show.  Look forward to many more.  Thanks for the welcome and support to the Dallas/Fort Worth Area.  Look forward to meeting more clubs and people in the lowriding community. Pido, LOW 4 LIFE CC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anymore pics????


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

JUAN WHY WERENT U AT THE SHOW DOG :biggrin:


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

hey Jesse (VGP)....did you happen to take any pics of our Charger....is so please post em or send to [email protected]ks in advance.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 10:52 AM~5396301
> *SAN ANTONIO LRM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:     WATCH OUT 4 US
> *


You better not be talk about me, when you say us.... oh yeah my 2nd place traditional...did you pick up your dinero.... I'd pick it up for you since I live over here, but knowing me, I'd lose it....


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 10 2006, 06:27 AM~5401313
> *whats up chris, just like candy, hows it going
> *


man what u doin up at 630 am???


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

ALL IM GONNA SAY BOUT THIS PICTURE IS WOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 11 2006, 12:40 AM~5407637
> *man what u doin up at 630 am???
> *


im at work bored as fuck


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 10 2006, 12:24 PM~5403703
> *You better not be talk about me, when you say us.... oh yeah my 2nd place traditional...did you pick up your dinero.... I'd pick it up for you since I live over here, but knowing me, I'd lose it....
> *


not yet chuck and i said till friday now us i was refering 2 tha big MAJESTICS not mis carmona :biggrin:  ill by u ur lunch at work thoe :biggrin: just 2 be nice


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@May 10 2006, 11:45 AM~5402960
> *hey Jesse (VGP)....did you happen to take any pics of our Charger....is so please post em or send to [email protected]ks in advance.
> *


Sent you a PM :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 10 2006, 10:33 AM~5402864
> *JUAN WHY WERENT U AT THE SHOW DOG :biggrin:
> *


cause i am broke my *****


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 11 2006, 06:24 AM~5408030
> *im at work bored as fuck
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Me too :0  :angry:


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

thanks jesse....tell deb hello from ericka and myself.....we took some pics but they came out dark. Just looking for some better pics of the Charger.

If anyone has any pics of the 68 Dodge Charger...please post em up...thanks


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@May 11 2006, 10:04 AM~5408606
> *thanks jesse....tell deb hello from ericka and myself.....we took some pics but they came out dark.  Just looking for some better pics of the Charger.
> 
> If anyone has any pics of the 68 Dodge Charger...please post em up...thanks
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE '66? uffin:


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

it will be out in july


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 11 2006, 06:26 AM~5408032
> *not yet chuck and i said till friday now us i was refering 2 tha big MAJESTICS not mis carmona  :biggrin:   ill by u ur lunch at work thoe  :biggrin: just 2 be nice
> *


That's ok keep ya money.... and as far a SA goes.... you know where we stand...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@May 11 2006, 01:49 AM~5407662
> *ALL IM GONNA SAY BOUT THIS PICTURE IS WOW :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Not my best  But the car is hot! :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@May 11 2006, 10:19 AM~5408706
> *it will be out in july
> *


ES TODO! :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

what a firme ruka..


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 11 2006, 09:31 AM~5408762
> *Not my best   But the car is hot!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: OK IF YOU SAY SO....WHAT CAR? OH YA THERES A CAR IN THE PIC :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOB


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 11 2006, 07:58 AM~5408562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Me too  :0    :angry:
> *


AT SCHOOL BORED AS FUCK 2  :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: WHUT UP D/FW! SEE YOU IN S.A. STILL WITH OUT MY RIDE BUT I ILL BE THERE TO REP. THE BLVD!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 11 2006, 08:40 PM~5412819
> *:biggrin: WHUT UP D/FW! SEE YOU IN S.A. STILL WITH OUT MY RIDE BUT I ILL BE THERE TO REP. THE BLVD!
> *


sorry that might be my fault turtle but my ride will be out of the way soon so you guys can concentrate on yours


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

no hop pics?


----------

